# Cloupor mini plus 50w tc



## Noddy (6/10/15)

Another mini... making my life difficult

Cloupor mini plus Specs:
1. Dimensions: 77.5mm x 37mm x 22mm
2. Floating 510 pins
3. Stain steel 510 connector
4. Takes 1x 18650 battery
5. Magnets back cover
6. Output power: 1W-50W
7. Output voltage: 0.5V—7.0V
8. Joules range:10-50J
9. Mode: VV/VW/TC
10.Standard resistance:0.1-3.5ohm(VV/VW)
11.Joules resistance:0.1-0.5ohms(Ni),0.1-0.8ohms(Titanium)
12.Temp Limit: 200-600 Fareheit & 100-300 Celsius
13.Smart-auto Temperature Control
14.Standard package comes with one silicone case
15.Can be charged through micro USB port
16.Optional Left & Right Mode
17.Reverse battery protection
18.Over-charge protection

Reactions: Like 2


----------

